# Plastic polish



## Herb G (May 3, 2016)

Which brand do you guys and why that brand?

I have some HUT Ultra Gloss here I haven't used yet.
Does this stuff go bad? My container has never been opened if that makes a difference, and it still shakes up well.

Thanks for any thoughts or info.


----------



## magpens (May 3, 2016)

Go ahead and use it. . It should be oK
I started off using toothpaste for polishing plastic. . It was good but a little too thick.
Then I bought some Hut Ultra Gloss and it was better and I  used it up.
Now I use Novus 3 followed by Novus 2. . I find it easy to use and very effective. . I think it is better than Hut but I can't say why.


----------



## CREID (May 3, 2016)

I use Maguires Plastx.


----------



## Jack Parker (May 3, 2016)

+1 for Maguires Plastix, it's always worked well for me, never felt the need to change. I will add, we wet sand to 12,000 so I'm not asking it to work real hard


----------



## farmer (May 3, 2016)

*Maguires*

I buy the range of polishing creams made by Maguires

**** canned the Micro mesh and have never looked back .


----------



## TonyL (May 3, 2016)

Too many to name. In fact, I plan to put some in bottles and give them away.


----------



## mark james (May 3, 2016)

Another vote for Macquire's PlastiX.  

With Alumilite/PR, I wet sand with Abranet up to 600.  Then wet sand with MM up to 12,000.  Then 1-2x with PlastiX.  I do horizontal sanding, and wipe between grits.

Visually inspect, and back up several grits if scratches are apparent.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 3, 2016)

micro-surface.com/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/156/s/micro-gloss-liquid-abrasive-type-1-cleaner-polish/category/948/


http://micro-surface.com/media/cata...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/CAT_micro_finish.jpg


Can not get the links to work right but it is from Micro-surface

I use the cleaner polisher #1 and then the final polish Have since I started making pens and never looked back.


----------



## TonyL (May 3, 2016)

Herb..from one dog lover to another. For free! I will even pay shipping. I just don't want to see it go to waste:
Dr Kirks 3 step 
Huts (u have it mine is newer)
Finesse Machine polish by 3M
One Step (which is Flitz according to Mr. Flitz)
Simicone (sp).
Novus 3, 2, and 1 
Meg PlastX
Meg 105 and 205
Turtle Wax Rubbing Compound (don't ask )
And probably 4 others that I can't remember and tool lazy to walk down a flight of stairs.

I tested (not in a lab) all of the above, and found *what works best for me*.

If you are interested, send me your address...or any address. I don't want to see the stuff go to waste. 

Just give me a few days to buy the plastic bottles from Hobby Lobby. I will even throw in some 100% cotton rags (pre-cut and washed). 

And if you don't like it, keep it all, and the steak knives, Squatty Potty, and food dehydrator    just for helping me get rid of this stuff.  Just like the rest of us, you will find what you like/works for you. This is all good stuff. I just don't need it all and I only use one or two products now. This doesn't mean that what I use is best; I am just most pleased with the application and results.

Let me know whenever.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (May 3, 2016)

Blue magic


----------



## JimB (May 4, 2016)

Herb G said:


> Which brand do you guys and why that brand?
> 
> I have some HUT Ultra Gloss here I haven't used yet.
> Does this stuff go bad? My container has never been opened if that makes a difference, and it still shakes up well.
> ...



I use that as well. My bottle is many years old and still works the same as it did new.


----------



## KenV (May 4, 2016)

And then there are the buffing wheels and compounds......

And the turners addage from days of yore

"I a m only one tool (or process) away from being a great Turner".


----------



## TonyL (May 4, 2016)

I just bought some Menzerna brand compound as an alternative to the white diamond an formax. I will see and report. I also bought this from ebay:
3 Step Scratch Remover Pen Polish System for Montblanc

And was reading up on this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFMW5LoQLvA
I will not try this, but it looked interesting.


----------



## USN Jet Mech (May 6, 2016)

Jack Parker said:


> +1 for Maguires Plastix, it's always worked well for me, never felt the need to change. I will add, we wet sand to 12,000 so I'm not asking it to work real hard



+2 for Maguires Plastix


----------



## BKelley (May 6, 2016)

I have tried several polishes over the years and always go back to Simi Chrome.  Really tho, the best polish is the one that works best for you.

Ben


----------



## edicehouse (May 10, 2016)

For the first time last night I used the Novus 3 and 2, then hit the buffing wheel, beautiful finish.  I know some will say over kill, but I wonder if I am using Novus properally.


----------



## TonyL (May 10, 2016)

I didn't forget about you Herb. I am still collecting plastic bottles. I hope to ship tomorrow.


----------



## Herb G (May 10, 2016)

No worries. I'm not in a big hurry.
I am still cleaning up my house & finding my tools & supplies all over the place. Just last night I found an unopened set of Micro Mesh pads & 10 Slimline kits. In a place where I never expected them to be either.


----------

